# The Partas story



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

We were coming back from Oz last night via PAL then a Partas Bus from Pasay to La Union. We left Pasaya at 7pm after watching the clown show as they try to get people on the buses, using dice I think????
Anyway, quite a good trip till we got to Rosario. As we were going through the town, there was a loud 'bang' from the rear of the bus and it pans out that a rock was thrown through the last window on the driver's side, smashing it but luckily not hurting the two occupants of those seats.
My wife tells me that this is not the first incident of such nature, as there seems to be a 'vendetta' against the Partas Bus Company. 
Bus stopped, lots of passengers looking at the damage and trying to look intelligent! 
Police came and went, took a couple of photos, drove up and down the streets a couple or times and added an hour to the trip.
Just another day in Paradise.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

To me, that's another good reason to stay off public bus transportation. Between dangerous roads, dangerous drivers/operators, and now this kind of stuff it is a real risk.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> To me, that's another good reason to stay off public bus transportation. Between dangerous roads, dangerous drivers/operators, and now this kind of stuff it is a real risk.


I agree, but when such a distance from the airport, there are few options. I am hoping that the Tplex will be all the way to Bauang before too much longer - they are suggesting 12-18 months, one can only hope.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> I agree, but when such a distance from the airport, there are few options. I am hoping that the Tplex will be all the way to Bauang before too much longer - they are suggesting 12-18 months, one can only hope.


Eventually they will have that bullet train from MNL to Clark. After that I think they are going to extend to La Union too. That I'd like to try when it's new. After that I'd be concerned with a high speed disaster-due to you know what..


----------

